
Jens Johansson's Phase Vocoder Page (2001) - kazinator
http://www.panix.com/~jens/pvoc.par
======
kazinator
Jens Johansson is the keyboard player from _Stratovarius_. In the 1980s he was
in Yngwie Malmsteen's _Rising Force_ together with his brother Anders on
drums.

I found his home page some 18-19 years ago, including this sub-page on phase
vocoders. I actually played with the software and used it to slow down the
tempo of some music while retaining its pitch and timbre, plus read the
referenced materials.

I thought it was cool that he was into computing, and tinkering with getting
some C code to work, and understanding the underlying signal processing.

Worth looking at is Jens' 14 page scan of the 1986 article/tutorial by Mark
Dolson on the phase vocoder technique.

The solo electric guitar sample that is demonstrated slowed down with various
numbers of phase vocoder bins is the opening riff of Yngwie Malmsteen's
"Trilogy Suite, Op. 5" from the Trilogy album.

I kind of just remembered all this suddenly.

~~~
mhd
Jens' page was one of those "ain't the internet great" moments I had in the
late 90s (or early oughts). There you just browse the web and suddenly you
find out that the keyboard player of this silly metal band you like doesn't
just have his own web presence, but actually wrote it in a templating system
of his own devise (written in Perl, as was tradition[1]). Including a diatribe
about the sad state of HTML ("HTML 2.0 was pretty OK — couldn't they just have
left well enough alone?").

After I found this, I altavistad quite a lot of musicians, but I don't think I
ever got to repeat this epiphany. These days it's all instagram pages and
twitter accounts anyway, and the biggest nerd jolt I get is when you find out
that musician XYZ played D&D in the past.

[1]: [http://www.panix.com/~jens/parse-cgi-
about.par](http://www.panix.com/~jens/parse-cgi-about.par)

